
State of Strong Authentication 2019 [pdf] - ecesena
https://1nmqmp2u9dgf3jo9centu6rq-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/The-State-of-Strong-Authentication-2019-Report.pdf
======
ecesena
Key findings and recommendations on pp 4-6.

